# Sunglows or snowglows?



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a male super snow and female and male sunglow.

Was wondering what is best to pair up?

sunglow x sunglow
super snow x sunglow?

What morph would be more desirable?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

A snow boa is a Visual Albino Visual Anery, both of which are simple recessive traits how do you get a super form?

Do you mean a moonglow?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

the sunglows would be instant reward:-

sunglow x sunglow
100% sunglow

but with the other pairing it'll take two seasons as the SS X sunglow will give :

(1c hypo)
50%mack snow het albino
50% mack snow hypo het albino

(2c hypo)
100% mack snow hypo het albino

which you will need to breed back to eatch other next year.

as for which is more desireable, i think snowglows are less comon then sunglows, so a niche in the market maybe?

i've been lucky enough to have the possibillity of both outcomes from one pairing, as my mack snow is het for albino already.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

She`s on about leopard geckos mate.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> A snow boa is a Visual Albino Visual Anery, both of which are simple recessive traits how do you get a super form?
> 
> Do you mean a moonglow?


 
she was meaning leopard geckos.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ooooooooo leos, sorry saw sunglow and got over excited about boas....my bad.....:blush:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> ooooooooo leos, sorry saw sunglow and got over excited about boas....my bad.....:blush:


 
lol no worries.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry if i never made it clear, was meaning leo's, So sunglows it is this year then. Still not too sure what else to breed with my super snow.....


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

you need to get your hands on a mack snow albino, then::

mack snow albino x sunglow

(2c hypo)
50% sunglow
50% snowglow

(1c hypo)

25% albino
25% sunglow
25% mack snow albino
25% snowglow

all depends of weather the sunglow is one copy or two copy hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

shiftylou said:


> I have a male super snow and female and male sunglow.
> 
> Was wondering what is best to pair up?
> 
> ...


Talbino super hypo(1C) X Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

25%Talbino normal.
50%Talbino hypo(1C) of type.
25%Talbino hypo(2C) of type.
----
Talbino super hypo(2C) X Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

50%Talbino hypo(1C) of type.
50%Talbino hypo(2C) of type.
----
Talbino super hypo(2C) X Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

100%Talbino hypo(2C) of type.
----
----
Super snow X Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

50%Normal HET Talbino.
50%Hypo(1C) of type.
----
Super snow X Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

100%Hypo(2C) of type.
----
----
If you want a Talbino snow super hypo-aka-Snowglow you want a Talbino snow or a Talbino super snow and cross it with a Talbino super hypo-aka-Sunglow.

Talbino snow x Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

25%Talbino normal.
25%Talbino snow.
25%Talbino hypo(1C) of type.This is where your sunglow may come from.
25%Talbino snow hypo(1C) of type.This is where your snowglow may come from.
----
Talbino snow x Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

50%Talbino hypo(1C) of type.This is where your sunglow may come from.
50%Talbino snow hypo(1C) of type.This is where your snowglow may come from.
----
----
Talbino super snow x Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

50%Talbino snow.
50%Talbino snow hypo(1C) of type.This is where your snowglow may come from.
----
Talbino snow x Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

100%Talbino snow hypo(1C) of type.This is where your snowglow may come from.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

supersnow and my chocolate albino? what would i get with that?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> supersnow and my chocolate albino? what would i get with that?


Super Snow x "x" strain Albino
100% Mack Snow het "x" strain albino.

I say "x" strain as chocolate albino is not a morph itself so you will need to know if your albino is tremper, bells or rainwater.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

im not too sure as i have not got her yet, poss tremper from the pics. Not sure where to put her. have several options.

With either of these males, what would you suggest?

leucistic.
tremper albino
supersnow
sunglow.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> im not too sure as i have not got her yet, poss tremper from the pics. Not sure where to put her. have several options.
> 
> With either of these males, what would you suggest?
> 
> ...


Depending on what strain of albino she is will depend on what to put her with.
Also do you know what strain of albino your sunglow male is?

And it depends what you fancy producing really.
Assuming all the albinos are tremper then you could put her to the Tremper male for albinos.
To the Super snow for Mack snow hets, and then next season go for Super Snow albinos.
Or even to the sunglow for more sunglows and albinos.

I pressume you mean patternless when you say leucisitc, if you put her to that male you will get normals het patty and albino and second gen could go for patternless albinos.

Entirely up to you


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

will have to ask the breeder tonight when i pick up my sunglows, he has had them a long time so im guessing he will know the specific morph type.

Oh im unsure of what to go for lol decisions!! 

Love your tangerine tornado's by the way!! are they your tug shipment? very impressive!! babies soon? lol


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> will have to ask the breeder tonight when i pick up my sunglows, he has had them a long time so im guessing he will know the specific morph type.
> 
> Oh im unsure of what to go for lol decisions!!
> 
> Love your tangerine tornado's by the way!! are they your tug shipment? very impressive!! babies soon? lol


It depends whether you want instant results or something to work towards.
Id personally go for the sunglow but sounds like your getting sunglows already so why not head for super snow albinos?

Thanks  We brought a couple of geckos in with the shipment yes.
We wont be putting the 2 tornados together untill the end of the year as the female is still diddy, but the male should be ready to go soon so its just a waiting game!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

they are very impressive! whats the genetics of them? I will be looking out for them coming next year then! lol.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> they are very impressive! whats the genetics of them? I will be looking out for them coming next year then! lol.


SHTCTB's like blood hypos and electric tangs, a few special geckos pop out and it starts a whole new project.

Certainly with the blood hypos and Tang Tornados they have to meet certain criteria to be branded as that.
I've noticed with the Electric Tangerines they dont really have to be anything special to be labelled as one.


----------

